# Puerto Vallarta August 28,29,30.



## Capt. Juan Moll (Sep 3, 2008)

More pics.


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

yes yes and yes...VERY NICE!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive never wanted to be a fighting chair... until now!


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Is the billfish bleeding from the gills in the second pic or what?


----------



## Capt. Juan Moll (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeap, little blood came out there in the end.

He made it OK.


----------



## Birdnest Billy (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice...uh...FISH!!!

My question is...how in the world could anybody concentrate on fishing with HER in the boat??? Hubba Hubba!! h:


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Capt. Juan Moll said:


> Yeap, little blood came out there in the end.
> 
> He made it OK.


cool.. bleeders on release can be iffy..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*2cool Captain*

Capt. Juan Moll,

This must be a like a normal day for you at the office cause you don't mention any kudos towards your crew. I am quitting my slavepit job here in the US and going to live and work ( not ) I meant fish like you .

P.V. is hiring cause the USA is a firing.. 6.1 %

You are Da Man !!

NFO Cya soon.....

P.S. Do a search for fish babes on this site and add some of your collection :rotfl:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

what kind of reel is that ?


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Ya there was a little blood coming out it looked like :/


----------



## Capt. Juan Moll (Sep 3, 2008)

That is an AVET 50 Narrow San Diego Special.


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

wow i didnt even notice that there was a marlin in the pic :]


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

what fish!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice marlin


----------

